# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Đi Hội An ăn Xí Mà

## heocoi

Xí Mà (Chí Mà Phù)
Tại phố cổ Hội an, bên cạnh những món ăn mang tính truyền thống địa phương còn có khá nhiều món ăn "ngoại nhập" từ những thế kỷ trước. Ngoài các món: Tàu Xá, Lường Phảnh, Xí Mà (Chí Mà Phù) là một trong những món ăn độc đáo, tiêu biểu, được đông đảo cư dân địa phương và du khách gần xa ưa thích. Nhiều người cho rằng, món ăn nầy có nguồn gốc từ Trung Hoa. Xí mà là tên gọi theo tiếng Quảng Đông ( Trung Quốc ). Đúng ra phải đọc là "Chí Mà" nhưng từ lâu người ta đã đọc thành Xí Mà, mãi cho đến nay nhiều người vẫn quen gọi như thế. Nguyên liêu làm Xí Mà chính là mè đen, ngoài ra còn có các loại: bột khoai, thanh địa, rau má, rau mơ, đường, những thứ nầy toàn là những nguyên liệu sẳn có của địa phương, duy chi có thanh địa là một vị thuốc của đông y phải mua ở tiệm thuốc. Xí Mà được nấu trong nồi kim loại bình thường, khi chín người ta vẫn để nguyên trong nồi và gánh đi bán. Xí Mà chín có dạng hơi đặc như chè tàu xá, chè đậu xanh, nhưng lại có màu đen ít mùi, khi ăn thì mới nghe thoang thoảng mùi thơm của mè đen và mùi của rau mơ, rau má. Xí Mà là một món ngọt độc đáo, hấp dẫn khác xa những món ngọt thông thường về chất lẫn hương vị, nó không chỉ là món ăn ngon mà còn là một " thang thuốc bổ" bởi các nguyên liệu để nấu Xí Mà như là các vị thuốc để hợp thành " thang thuốc bổ" ấy.




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## namnguyen

Một món đặc trưng của người Hội An

----------


## dung89

Chịu chưa hình dung ra món này

----------

